# Alpha Pharma (india) Reviews



## iwannabeswole (Mar 2, 2014)

Searched and nearly all threads were 2 to 4 years earlier.

Is alpha pharma (india) still a reliable source?

Can someone rate their letro, clen and test e?

I heard alpha pharma (asia) isn't this reliable and is relatively ****.


----------



## ryan james (Dec 27, 2013)

The Mumbai stuff is great in using their test e and tren hex and is spot on

I've used alpha before aswell and would be my first choice for oils with all my cycles

I've heard their peals are meant to be **** though

Everyone I know rates their clen but

Not sure on the letro never used it


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm about to use their Induject (Indian sustanon) and it's supposed to be really good, I hope it is anyway as I've heard good reviews. Can't comment on it yet though as I haven't started. I have used their Testobolin (Test E) that was very good gains with no pip, I think that's made in Asia?.

It's trial and error really, if you have a source you trust, then everything should be fine.


----------



## iwannabeswole (Mar 2, 2014)

ryan james said:


> The Mumbai stuff is great in using their test e and tren hex and is spot on
> 
> I've used alpha before aswell and would be my first choice for oils with all my cycles
> 
> ...





Gman81 said:


> I'm about to use their Induject (Indian sustanon) and it's supposed to be really good, I hope it is anyway as I've heard good reviews. Can't comment on it yet though as I haven't started. I have used their Testobolin (Test E) that was very good gains with no pip, I think that's made in Asia?.
> 
> It's trial and error really, if you have a source you trust, then everything should be fine.


Fuking nice

About to start a test e cycle of alpha pharma (Mumbai stuff luckily)

Seems **** this ugl is top notch considering it is authorized to produce pharmaceutical steroids to india.


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

iwannabeswole said:


> Fuking nice
> 
> About to start a test e cycle of alpha pharma (Mumbai stuff luckily)
> 
> Seems **** this ugl is top notch considering it is authorized to produce pharmaceutical steroids to india.


I've not really heard anything bad about Alpha, other than some people complain about the price.

Get jabbing and good luck :beer:


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

iwannabeswole said:


> Searched and nearly all threads were 2 to 4 years earlier.
> 
> Is alpha pharma (india) still a reliable source?
> 
> ...


there has been a few threads lately i think... im in their testobolin and is doing what it should.. almost zero pip and very thin oil


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

I can vouch for the hex, its the best steroid I've used to date.

The astralean is bananas also.

The letro I didn't rate.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

AP parabolan is defo top drawer stuff


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

iwannabeswole said:


> Searched and nearly all threads were 2 to 4 years earlier.
> 
> Is alpha pharma (india) still a reliable source?
> 
> ...


alpha pharma clen is **** hot mate, got some here one of the best you can get

be careful its very potent


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Alpha letro reversed my gyno of a 2p coin size so defo gtg!


----------



## iwannabeswole (Mar 2, 2014)

Definitely good reviews

Seems like one of the best ugls their is


----------



## e420s (Dec 8, 2013)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/259017-what-legit-lab.html#post4880574

I will not use AP anymore


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

e420s said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/259017-what-legit-lab.html#post4880574
> 
> I will not use AP anymore


Because codes won't work?

Means nothing .


----------



## e420s (Dec 8, 2013)

Means nothing? So for what reason code is? And why code doesn't work?


----------



## iwannabeswole (Mar 2, 2014)

e420s said:


> Means nothing? So for what reason code is? And why code doesn't work?


I said ap india

Not ap hong Kong

Asian ap is ****


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

AP injects are one of the best. Using it all the time now. Starting a AP sust & para cycle tomorrow.

all theyre oils are very clean and easy to jab, nice and thin with zero PIP.


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

e420s said:


> Means nothing? So for what reason code is? And why code doesn't work?


You have ap Hong kong ?


----------



## e420s (Dec 8, 2013)

No,I have from India


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

e420s said:


> No,I have from India


Ok i dont know why your code wont work but i know one thing

Ap is highly rated by many and just because your code wont work dont mean you have bad gear and stat? you will never use ap again

Bit far feached dont you think ?


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

heavy123 said:


> Ok i dont know why your code wont work but i know one thing
> 
> Ap is highly rated by many and just because your code wont work dont mean you have bad gear and stat? you will never use ap again
> 
> Bit far feached dont you think ?


the codes dont work on lots of AP gear...i have and are on AP cyp now and i tell you it feels $hit .....

codes didnt work as well


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

I'm using AP test e Mumbai.,amazing stuff. Pip free. Would only use AP oils. Letro I personally stick with pharma grade that's EU approved,


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

alpha pharma codes work ive used there stuff many times all mumbai gear

codes check out and you get a green box that says

YOUR PRODUCT HAS BEEN VERIFIED AND IS SAFE TO USE

if your code dont work id sack it off

on there induject 250 aka sus250 and there test e aka testobolin all top top stuff no pip and amazing gains i will not use any other lab ever again


----------



## Jin10846 (Mar 30, 2013)

If your code doesn't work I'd check your source, every single AP parabolin and testobolin I've received had authentic codes that checked out on the site and is g2g


----------



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

I recently got 3 boxes of AP test e all codes checked out ok and they're Indian. Can't wait to get started


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Chris1993 said:


> I recently got 3 boxes of AP test e all codes checked out ok and they're Indian. Can't wait to get started


its quality mate you will love it


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm cruising on their Sus 250 e10d and loving it. Libido sky high and maintaining size well. September i'll be running min 500mg sus pw and

3 amps of their tren hex pw


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

I usually do 10 week cycles but i feel so good on this one i have extended it to 20 weeks.

Using 750mg a week of Alpha Pharma Induject 250.


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Soul keeper said:


> I usually do 10 week cycles but i feel so good on this one i have extended it to 20 weeks.
> 
> Using 750mg a week of Alpha Pharma Induject 250.


good cycle on the same 750mg per week mon wed fri

feel amazing best ive been on gear for years amazing stuff

defo closest to pharma grade on the market


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

dj case said:


> good cycle on the same 750mg per week mon wed fri
> 
> feel amazing best ive been on gear for years amazing stuff
> 
> defo closest to pharma grade on the market


Spot on mate


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

dj case said:


> good cycle on the same 750mg per week mon wed fri
> 
> feel amazing best ive been on gear for years amazing stuff
> 
> defo closest to pharma grade on the market


What you running with or are you just on Test?


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Mike90 said:


> What you running with or are you just on Test?


on the induject 250 aka sus250 3x a week

was on the test e testobolin at 750mg per week rocket fuel defo only need 500mg per week of this gear

zero pip sex drive up eating like a horse and general all round well being


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

dj case said:


> on the induject 250 aka sus250 3x a week
> 
> was on the test e testobolin at 750mg per week rocket fuel defo only need 500mg per week of this gear
> 
> zero pip sex drive up eating like a horse and general all round well being


Kool mate, yh i'm loving their sus250, gonna up to 750mg from September and adding low dose tren hex. Fair enough if your not using another compound,

you can make great gains of that dosage man on just test alone


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Mike90 said:


> Kool mate, yh i'm loving their sus250, gonna up to 750mg from September and adding low dose tren hex. Fair enough if your not using another compound,
> 
> you can make great gains of that dosage man on just test alone


750mg of alpha sus is a defo sweet spot for me

tren scares me lol

few mates on it huge gains but a couple loosing hair and in a rage 247

i like my hair and im chilled on the ''usual suspect'' steroids

ive had a bit of neuro pharma tri test 400 the last few weeks also rocket fuel if you can get your paws on that


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Haha, yh man, I ran tren ace first time earlier on in the year and had hair shedding in the morning, even though my hairline has not

changed since I was 16, so I pretty much know I wont loose it, but still....I was like wtf and it wasn't noticeable to anyone. I'm so eager to try low dose tren hex (para)

as I can't be asked with the acetate eod jabs.

Enjoy the Alpha anyway mate


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Mike90 said:


> Haha, yh man, I ran tren ace first time earlier on in the year and had hair shedding in the morning, even though my hairline has not
> 
> changed since I was 16, so I pretty much know I wont loose it, but still....I was like wtf and it wasn't noticeable to anyone. I'm so eager to try low dose tren hex (para)
> 
> ...


Mike, you gonna inject Para e3d?


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Nara said:


> Mike, you gonna inject Para e3d?


No, most likely eod so 1.5ml/76.5mg m,w,f


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Mike90 said:


> No, most likely eod so 1.5ml/76.5mg m,w,f


m w f s?


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Monday, Wednesday, Friday, 1 amp each day


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

May I ask why you skip sunday if its eod?


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Nara said:


> May I ask why you skip sunday if its eod?


Because it's a long ester and I only and I only want run that dosage pw, I only want to inject 1.5ml at a time, might increase to sunday, (another amp) if things are going well.


----------

